# Jeff's rub and sauce



## bamafan (Jun 18, 2008)

Just sent in my order in cause of all I've read on hear about it. I hope it is as good as I think it'll be!!!! Dying to do a meatloaf. Has any one tried it on one?


----------



## dingle (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm sure you are gonna like it Bama. This stuff is good on almost everything. Have not tried it on meatloaf however I would not hesitate!


----------



## bassman (Jun 18, 2008)

I use the sauce for dipping chunks of fatty in.  Work for me!


----------



## laughingpanther (Jun 24, 2008)

Haven't tried his sauce yet, but before I even got into smoking, I would make a meatloaf using Italian sausage and barbecue sauce, so it should work just fine.


----------



## allen (Jun 24, 2008)

BAMAFAN, U will not go wrong on Jeff's sauce and rub. I made the first batch of sauce and rub and it was great, u can alter it if it is too hot or too mild according to your taste or anybody elses


----------



## bamafan (Jun 25, 2008)

Tried my first run with the rub on a meat loaf this weekend and the only thing worng with it was I only put it on the top. Next loaf I do (which will only be on the smoker) I will mix it in the meat and cover the top. Was pretty dang good. Can't wait until this week end to try on a butt.


----------



## coyote (Jun 25, 2008)

his rub is great. I am new at this rub stuff.. and it has given me great ideas. it is sweet with a nice bite to it if the right chili pwdr is used.


----------



## vince (Jun 25, 2008)

I went out and got all that's needed for the rub and the sauce, Will try it will soon,


----------



## nick (Jun 25, 2008)

*I made Jeff's sauce this past week. I couldn't smoke anything but I did manage to fire up the grill and do 12 pork chops. I used his sauce recipe for the chops.  The only thing different was I had "already fine ground black pepper" instead of the course grind. I liked it. I agree with my wife that it kinda tastes like a sweet n sour BBQ sauce with a lil peppery kick at the end.  We also used it to dip pieces of the chop  and a fattie that we had. Really good stuff. I'll make it again in 2 weeks when I have my annual BBQ. *


----------



## leupy (Jun 25, 2008)

How do I get a hold of Jeff.  I paid for the recipe two weeks ago and I was not able to download it.  I sent a Email with no reply, is it just my putor or what?   It could be I am just not smart enough to work this thing out.


----------



## mossymo (Jun 25, 2008)

leupy
Worst case scenerio I would assume Jeff will private message the recipe to you with SMF PM. If you continue to have a problem receiving the recipe's. Try emailing him at jeff(at)smoking(dash)meat(dot)com.


----------



## northwet smoker (Jun 27, 2008)

Yep, Jeffs rub is pretty darned good. I put it on some burgers last night and cooked them over the blue flame. Turned out great. I am going to make another batch tonight and modify it a little bit. I'm thinking some cumin and mustard powder might be good.


----------



## willy1970 (Jul 7, 2008)

Tried Jeff's rub and sauce this past weekend on some chicken and pork chops (not smoked, but slow/low grilled on the trusty Weber kettle w/a couple chunks of soaked Mesquite). I will have to tame the sauce down some for my family. My brother-in-law and myself thought it was perfect as is, but the rest of the family thought it had too much kick. They all thought it had a great flavor -- just too much hot for them. The flavor of the sauce is incredible and one that I think will be very versatile. I absolutely loved it.

The highlight for me -- being the newly crowned "Master of the Grill" (B.I.L. gave me the new nickname)
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 -- was my uncle enjoying the chops so much that he bit off and swallowed one of the tines off his plastic fork! I guess that's proof enough for me. LOL!

The recipes are well worth the price, IMHO. The reactions from my family after taking their first bites has more than paid for it already.

-Jeff


----------

